# Unknown language: Tichtar



## dudasd

I am putting this question here for I really can't conclude from which language the word "tichtar" comes. It's described as "dried meat of antelopes", in this context prepared and sold by Nemadi (a tribe living on borders of Sahara), but it seems it exists in some other areas of Africa as well. 

I just need correct pronunciation for I couldn't find it in a single dictionary. (The problem is in "ch", it can be read in three ways at least.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vmrweb

My 'uneducated guess' would be /[tɪʃta]/ because I found it written as tischta in some texts and there is a high chance that the transcription of the spoken term followed French pronounciation. http://www.mr.refer.org/mauri/lexique.htm gives the following transscription: *téûs_t6aûr5*. Let's hope there is someone who knows for sure.


----------



## dudasd

Can you, please, try to write it in a different font? Sorry, I see just squares.  But thanks for the link (I supposed it could be the French way of spelling, from the context, but I wasn't 100% sure). 

So it would be _tischta _in German spelling? Or even _tischtar _(with "mute" r like in tochter)?


----------



## Outsider

In German spelling, something like "Tischtar", probably with a rolled "r". (Vmrweb wrote his transcription using the symbols of the International Phonetic Alphabet. Some browsers are not set up to display special characters.)


----------



## dudasd

Thank you very much.


----------



## Daybreaker

Hi!

Could be the Yiddish word for German "Dichter", which means "poet".


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Daybreak,
Welcome to the forums.
In the context of the original post this word (regardless of how it may be spelt) refers to "dried meat of antelopes".

According to this linked website the Nemadi people of Mauritania primarily speak Hassaniyya, a dialect of arabic.  Perhaps this will be of help to you dudasd in finding a suitable pronunciation on the www.


----------



## Daybreaker

Yes, you are right. Thank you. I probably was too fast in answering. Next time I will read everything more properly


----------



## L'irlandais

Daybreaker said:


> Yes, you are right. Thank you. I probably was too fast in answering. Next time I will read everything more properly


Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.


----------

